# Safeguard



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi I was just wanting to see if anyone has worked or is working for Safeguard Properties? We have got the change to start working for them but before we do I have heard some bad things about Safeguard. Like they always cut down the amount of payment for little things that you miss and that they will always point the finger at you if something goes wrong. I am new to the form and thought I would see what you guys think. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

RamRod23 said:


> Hi I was just wanting to see if anyone has worked or is working for Safeguard Properties? We have got the change to start working for them but before we do I have heard some bad things about Safeguard. Like they always cut down the amount of payment for little things that you miss and that they will always point the finger at you if something goes wrong. I am new to the form and thought I would see what you guys think. Thanks for the info.


We have never had invoice issues. But we also keep a very close eye on our invoices too. We have had a few issues but they got resolved fairly soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Safeguard is probably the biggest offender in this entire business for shenanigans.

There is a big difference between Safeguard REO and Safeguard P&P.

If your only REO, you going to get screwed immediately on the batf (bid after the fact) items. ie You say its 80 yard (probably only 60) and they will say it's 30. A month later. I wouldn't consider yourself fortunate if this is all you have with them. Try and bid as much as possible. Sending photos while at a job, asking, can you approve this at 80 yards?

If your P&P, you can make a lot of money. You will have to realize that getting nickel and dimed is a cost of doing business. Hopefully, your profits are high enough that you can afford the bull**** that comes with it.

Safeguard is extremely picky on photos and rules. You will make a lot of trips back to properties for stupid stuff.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I found out that with SG the biggest difference in how much you get screwed is directly related to your vendor rep.
If they will go to bat for you...... you'll be good to go.

If they won't............ then the term "screwguard" will become very real to your company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

One more relevant issue is that they insist on adhering to your designated coverage area. No exceptions. In my company's case, our coverage county covered literally hundreds of miles. Aside from routine petty BS and attitude, the straw that broke our back was being sent on a 250 mile rountrip to do a lawncut ($35.00, reduced to a trip charge, which they refused to pay) on a property so remote in the desert, it literally had no address, only GPS coords! Once there, there was obviously no lawn, was a house on a 7 acre parcel of desert, thus the trip charge. In my experience, Safeguard are guilty of being the worst exploiters on the planet. Good luck!


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I have been working for Safeguard for about 2 weeks and on my first run out I lost about 20 (4 Lawns) on no ruler pic. in grass.... We have also been to 4 homes in the first batch that had been lived in for a month. They have old address on several properties that had changed do to the 911 changes and they were not up date so it ended up being a wild goose chase for a $30 cut....So far not so good but we will see....

Anyone know how to get into there Trash-Out jobs as I am a vendor for lawns but would like to do there Trash-Outs and Winterizations?

Donny


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah sounds about eight if you forget any pics they will take like 5 bucks from you. Sp make sure you just go off the checklist. 

Also to get into there Trash outs you have to be good and be with them for sometime before they give you the glory work. But you can ask to be into trash out tell your regional that you want to start doing them. Hope this helps.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> I have been working for Safeguard for about 2 weeks and on my first run out I lost about 20 (4 Lawns) on no ruler pic. in grass.... We have also been to 4 homes in the first batch that had been lived in for a month. They have old address on several properties that had changed do to the 911 changes and they were not up date so it ended up being a wild goose chase for a $30 cut....So far not so good but we will see....
> 
> Anyone know how to get into there Trash-Out jobs as I am a vendor for lawns but would like to do there Trash-Outs and Winterizations?
> 
> Donny


Did you sign up as a REO vendor or PP vendor?


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

P&P if my memory is correct. Can you sign up for both with them?


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've been working for Safeguard for about 4 years. I have been through it all with them, cut invoices, arguments over cubic yardage, disagreements on pictures, invoices not paid (i keep good records, they usually pay when i call them on it), done work for free (for insufficient photos or not reporting).

It is a lot of BS to put up with, but I have gotten real good at taking pictures and reporting damages. So, mostly I stay out of trouble. Recently, their new thing is cutting bids. I mean it's gotten alot worse. On anything that's not got an allowable attached to it, they try to cut the bid. Saying the client did it. (B.S!) I just recently placed a bid to remove a 50 ft Oak tree, approx 5 ft diameter at the base, that had fallen in a yard. I thought i had placed a extremely fair bid at $2500.00. They cut the bid to $750.00. I refused to accept, I got a call the next week asking me to specify what special equipment I was renting. I guess because they couldn't find anyone else to remove it for the "approved' price. Still haven't heard back.

Safeguard appears to work towards screwing the contractor as best they can. But, if you stand your ground and do good work, I find they pay fairly well. I did over $300K last year with them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Bama use this wording on them and stick to your price.


"As an independent contractor my bid price is my bid price. If you don't accept that you are more than welcome to bid shop and see if you can find another independent contractor that will give you a price you like. Thank you and have a nice day."


Employees are the ones that work for what the big boss tells them to..... unless they get fed up and quit.
Not independent contractors. Your lawyer would have a field day with them trying to change that relationship.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I am currently doing the lawns for them but would like to get into the Trash-Out side as well... Any advice Bama? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input and more is welcome. We have heard mixed things about them. But everyone and every business has that. Like you said put your foot down and you be the boss.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> I am currently doing the lawns for them but would like to get into the Trash-Out side as well... Any advice Bama? Thanks


If your set up as a P&P contractor with them it should be fairly easy to get trash out work, if you don't already have more than two contractors in your zone. Just ask who the P&P regional is for your zone and tell them you want some work.

Be ready to have to go back to properties, period. You will make mistakes, you will have to do some work for free. But, learn from these, don't go ballistic when you know it's your fault. Don't be afraid to fight when you know you're right. I find attitude helps a whole bunch. Don't cuss till you're off the phone. Have all your ammunition ready when you call your regional.

In the end, you will have to do as your regional requests or quit. But, don't be afraid to go beyond the regional. Know who the supervisor is, and who the supervisors supervisor is. I've been as high as three levels of supervisors before i got to someone with some common sense. And I was prepared to talk to Mr Kline.

READ THE FHA REQUIREMENTS. can't stress that enough. Know the rules for FHA/HUD,FNM, FMC, and conventional. Know what's required, be able to quote the rules from memory. Also understand that SG isn't out to make you rich or even keep you in business, they are out to make SG rich and keep SG in business. You have to do whatever it takes to make money. Just short of lying, cheating, or stealing. Unless you don't have a personal moral code that prevents that sort of thing. I hope you do have a moral code. Being an honest contractor will help you stay out of trouble. Don't steal personals from properties, don't damage properties - even if it will produce income for you. There are some shady contractors that do these kinds of things, but they usually don't last long.

And, one other thing. Build a relationship with your regional and their supervisor. As trying as they are, they are your best bet to make money. Some of them you can't be friends with, others are friendly enough. Usually, the regionals swap around about every 6-8 months, so if you get one you can't work with, let the supervisor know you're having problems.

Safeguard can be a bunch of A$$HOLES, but if you know that up front and want to work for them, then just be prepared and take lots of pictures and make notes of conditions while you're at the property. In other words...CYA.

And one other thing, don't be afraid to refuse work due to cut bids. You are not an employee of SG, you are an independant contractor. If you can do it for the reduced amount, ask for the job at a flat rate-no discount and do it, but if you can't be profitable- refuse.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! 
I love any input as I have done this myself for going on 4 years and have seen a lot. I have had to bite my nails on things I felt were right but wanted to keep my work flow intact.... I am working for some really great companies now and yes the property manager realationship makes a huge difference.... I have seen ups and down with SG but currently am covering 54 yards for them as there sole lawn contractor in my zone but would like to do some of the Trash-Outs in the winter months. I feel my team does a good job with this type of work but also understand that we can make mistakes as we are only human..... How is there Pay for Trash-Outs? (Initial Clean, Initial Lawn, CY) If you would like PM me with this info...

Thanks
Donny


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> Thanks!
> I love any input as I have done this myself for going on 4 years and have seen a lot. I have had to bite my nails on things I felt were right but wanted to keep my work flow intact.... I am working for some really great companies now and yes the property manager realationship makes a huge difference.... I have seen ups and down with SG but currently am covering 54 yards for them as there sole lawn contractor in my zone but would like to do some of the Trash-Outs in the winter months. I feel my team does a good job with this type of work but also understand that we can make mistakes as we are only human..... How is there Pay for Trash-Outs? (Initial Clean, Initial Lawn, CY) If you would like PM me with this info...
> 
> Thanks
> Donny


If they pay you, it's great!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Safeguard dries me out too much and makes me itch. I prefer Tone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a company that only processes work orders and pictures ?
If so let me know !


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Morning,

Apologies for bumping an older thread but I have been (again) considering Safeguard. They have a pretty bad reputation here in Minnesota. I have heard lots of big discounts (anything over 20% is big to me), invoicing issues, technical issues with website, payment issues. However, I have also heard that they hold contracts for large swaths of territory across Minnesota.

To summarize: 
Safeguard is good when they pay
Safeguard is very nit picky about photos/rules
Training is a pain (but is it worth while?)
A contractors experience to Safeguard is equal to their relationship with their regional rep.

Does this about sum it up? 

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Every service company is litterally begging for contractors in Duluth area and the Northern territories.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

XLARGEX said:


> Does anyone know of a company that only processes work orders and pictures ?
> If so let me know !






There isn't money enough in this biz to pay your own office personnel to do this. Let alone pay another company their mark up and profit margins.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Every service company is litterally begging for contractors in Duluth area and the Northern territories.


I have seen this as well. I have informed the companies I am with when contacted about servcing Duluth et al that I will be more than happy to help them out if they pay my mileage. When they discover that I am over 250 miles away at .60 cents per mile they usually inform me that they will get back to me.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> I have seen this as well. I have informed the companies I am with when contacted about servcing Duluth et al that I will be more than happy to help them out if they pay my mileage. When they discover that I am over 250 miles away at .60 cents per mile they usually inform me that they will get back to me.


Ask them how bad they want the work done and done right?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Obviously not bad enough to pay to have it done right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

BPWY said:


> There isn't money enough in this biz to pay your own office personnel to do this. Let alone pay another company their mark up and profit margins.


Im only asking for my cousins who already have a in house staff of 30 doing their IC's processing and they still have 400 jobs in the past due with Lps :sad:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Obviously not bad enough to pay to have it done right.


Ask them how bad do THEY NEED IT DONE?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

XLARGEX said:


> Im only asking for my cousins who already have a in house staff of 30 doing their IC's processing and they still have 400 jobs in the past due with Lps :sad:


Wow... That volume and no push to invoice payments :no:
Takes me an hour every evening to deal with my uploads/invoicing needs...! An hour cut in to Criminal Minds or NCIS, either way I am still watching in between keystrokes! 

Hey long time lurker new to posting here, sorry for the strong come on!!! :thumbup:

Welcome to Omaha and the midwest :whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

As for SG... Not a direct contractor, but working with local vendors who need subs to stay alive who do work for SG...! THEY BLOW! But I will say group em together, establish a route (your work and theirs) and blow out long days! 2 or 3 12hr days in rural land can be profitable doing your personal average $$ lawns and 15+ of their crap $$ lawns :bangin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Wow... That volume and no push to invoice payments :no:
> Takes me an hour every evening to deal with my uploads/invoicing needs...! An hour cut in to Criminal Minds or NCIS, either way I am still watching in between keystrokes!
> 
> Hey long time lurker new to posting here, sorry for the strong come on!!! :thumbup:
> ...


Dont worry Im in the midwest Chicago that is :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

BPWY said:


> There isn't money enough in this biz to pay your own office personnel to do this. Let alone pay another company their mark up and profit margins.


Says you.

There are quite a few companies that do this out of India and Philippines. I hired my own Fina and another in Uruguay.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, if you do a lot of work for SG, track your open invoices. They'll pay us for something that they have incorrectly input our invoice number on, and we have to go back and try and match the date and amount to, which is usually off as well. They don't pay you for open invoices past 60 days out, so around day 58 we'll send in a load of $20 & $30 invoices to accounting with a "Hey, haven't been paid on these yet." They'll come back a week later with a "Sorry, this one has just been sent out" or a "This one was paid under #1234568" or "This order is still currently in QC, Review, Processing, Circular File, Etc."
Your driving home at the end of a long day thinking it was great, and you made X amount.. wrong. Doing the physical work and the invoicing is just the beginning. You have to keep good records and track them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Ask them how bad they want the work done and done right?


Come on my friend, you know the answer to your own question.

They want it done RIGHT NOW, but done right NEVER enters the equation...:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, if you do a lot of work for SG, track your open invoices. They'll pay us for something that they have incorrectly input our invoice number on, and we have to go back and try and match the date and amount to, which is usually off as well. They don't pay you for open invoices past 60 days out, so around day 58 we'll send in a load of $20 & $30 invoices to accounting with a "Hey, haven't been paid on these yet." They'll come back a week later with a "Sorry, this one has just been sent out" or a "This one was paid under #1234568" or "This order is still currently in QC, Review, Processing, Circular File, Etc."
> Your driving home at the end of a long day thinking it was great, and you made X amount.. wrong. Doing the physical work and the invoicing is just the beginning. You have to keep good records and track them.


Spot on....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> Come on my friend, you know the answer to your own question.
> 
> They want it done RIGHT NOW, but done right NEVER enters the equation...:laughing:


Lol you're right. But that's why o ask them that question.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

We had a great coordinator with Safeguard for about a year and everything was fine. Then they gave us a new guy and we had to part ways. They still owe us $1,000.

The nastier reps will demand free work, and threaten to "charge you back" for work completed if you don't comply.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

OH My GOODNESS! Just when I thought I had seen it all...I get this from none other than my QC rep.

I removed some exterior debris on a Post Sale Trash Out, invoiced for it, and got this:


We are in receipt of your invoice and/or photos. However, we found the
following discrepancies:

1. Minor ext debris removed. This didn't need to be reported, just
removed as a courtesy. 

It was a welcome mat, a phone book, and two newspapers.

that's just unbelieveable.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> OH My GOODNESS! Just when I thought I had seen it all...I get this from none other than my QC rep.
> 
> I removed some exterior debris on a Post Sale Trash Out, invoiced for it, and got this:
> 
> ...


That's usually considered misc trash and is removed within the grass cut allowable. They've paid me sometimes and others have me the same bs they gave you. That's usually paid if you're doing a post sale debris removal. Weird.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I act like I didn't see it. If they can't pay... i'm blind.
Actually thats not far from the truth. I use a really strong prescription contact lens.
If they don't pay, I can't buy my lens in order to see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

BPWY said:


> I act like I didn't see it. If they can't pay... i'm blind.
> Actually thats not far from the truth. I use a really strong prescription contact lens.
> If they don't pay, I can't buy my lens in order to see.


Nice I like that I'll do the same


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

BamaPPC said:


> OH My GOODNESS! Just when I thought I had seen it all...I get this from none other than my QC rep.
> 
> I removed some exterior debris on a Post Sale Trash Out, invoiced for it, and got this:
> 
> ...


Bama,try this, the next time that rep sends you a work order for a job, just before you hang up ask them for their credit card number, when they ask what for tell them they can buy you and your crew a courtesy lunch. I'll bet they don't feel that they should be courtious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> That's usually considered misc trash and is removed within the grass cut allowable. They've paid me sometimes and others have me the same bs they gave you. That's usually paid if you're doing a post sale debris removal. Weird.


I agree 100 percent


----------

